# Tried a new paint on beer bottles no problem removing it, but



## Mailman1960 (Jul 24, 2021)

It doesn't stick. The bottom 3 with new paint. The TOPAZ one might display better on the bottom. I pay 5 $a bottle to a young lady to paint, do you think that is fair.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 25, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> It doesn't stick. The bottom 3 with new paint. The TOPAZ one might display better on the bottom. I pay 5 $a bottle to a young lady to paint, do you think that is fair.


White base coat with the red on top would help that red color pop. Great job with the embossing. That is not at all easy. I tried painting a license plate once and it was a real pain to get right. No jail time, i just found an old plate i wanted to refurbish.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 25, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> White base coat with the red on top would help that red color pop. Great job with the embossing. That is not at all easy. I tried painting a license plate once and it was a real pain to get right. No jail time, i just found an old plate i wanted to refurbish.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I tried to do it myself, forget about it. She will be at the flea market, so I gave her an assortment of small ones maybe she can make a few bucks. And it might help the both of us 5 $ a bottle seems to be a fair price.


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Jul 25, 2021)

I thought about that with mine, but does it detract from value like cleaning an old coin? Or is the finished product more pleasing to potential buyers? 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 26, 2021)

Venor_Thesaurus said:


> I thought about that with mine, but does it detract from value like cleaning an old coin? Or is the finished product more pleasing to potential buyers?
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


The paint can be washed off with soap and water. I tried it on several different bottles, and it does not leave a trace of paint on it. That's with the paint showed in the picture, any other one you should test it first.


----------



## yacorie (Jul 26, 2021)

$5 a bottle is fair imo.  Some will be easier than others and like was stated above - it ain’t easy.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 26, 2021)

yacorie said:


> $5 a bottle is fair imo.  Some will be easier than others and like was stated above - it ain’t easy.


I try to pick 4 at a time 3 easier ones ( not for me) and the PABST witch turned out beautiful.


----------



## Bohdan (Jul 28, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> It doesn't stick. The bottom 3 with new paint. The TOPAZ one might display better on the bottom. I pay 5 $a bottle to a young lady to paint, do you think that is fair.



I just don't see the point of painting them at all - but at least it is reversible, unlike exposing glass to a  black light for a few weeks to turn it  obviously and artificially purple. Unfortunately I see that a lot of collectors are resorting to this practice in order to sell what they consider unmarketable bottles and ruin bottles in the process. Please have a look at what these folks say: https://www.patternglass.com/this_color_purple_99.htm


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 28, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> I just don't see the point of painting them at all - but at least it is reversible, unlike exposing glass to a  black light for a few weeks to turn it  obviously and artificially purple. Unfortunately I see that a lot of collectors are resorting to this practice in order to sell what they consider unmarketable bottles and ruin bottles in the process. Please have a look at what these folks say: https://www.patternglass.com/this_color_purple_99.htm


This paint is 100 percent removable. Why would I ruin something I put a lot of effort into  digging up . I've never purchased a bottle, but from the beginning of time there's been morons out there. BUYERS BE WARE!!!


----------



## Bohdan (Jul 28, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> This paint is 100 percent removable. Why would I ruin something I put a lot of effort into  digging up . I've never purchased a bottle, but from the beginning of time there's been morons out there. BUYERS BE WARE!!!



What has this got to do with what I said?


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 28, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> What has this got to do with what I said?


I happen to like the way they look when painted, you don't not a problem. I didn't say anything about black light , I just find digging bottles relaxing.


----------



## willong (Jul 28, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> It doesn't stick. The bottom 3 with new paint. The TOPAZ one might display better on the bottom. I pay 5 $a bottle to a young lady to paint, do you think that is fair.


If the young lady is satisfied and happy to get the work, then it is fair, especially if she enjoys the work too.

I'd hesitate to say with certainty today, given how so much has changed in fifty years, but I had good results with Testor's Model Painting Enamel paints in the early 1970's. By good results, I'm referring to the paint adhering and enduring, not my shaky brush work. Glass is so resistant to most any chemical other than Hydrofluoric acid that I would not hesitate to even apply paint stripper for future removal, should I want to revert to just the unenhanced glass embossing.

Highlighting the letters with paint definitely makes the embossing easier to read on a display or in a photograph. It was common in some early bottle guidebooks for that very reason I suspect. Personally,  I actually prefer to leave glass unpainted today; but it is a matter of taste and totally and fairly easily reversible, unlike tattoos and circumcision.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 28, 2021)

willong said:


> If the young lady is satisfied and happy to get the work, then it is fair, especially if she enjoys the work too.
> 
> I'd hesitate to say with certainty today, given how so much has changed in fifty years, but I had good results with Testor's Model Painting Enamel paints in the early 1970's. By good results, I'm referring to the paint adhering and enduring, not my shaky brush work. Glass is so resistant to most any chemical other than Hydrofluoric acid that I would not hesitate to even apply paint stripper for future removal, should I want to revert to just the unenhanced glass embossing.
> 
> Highlighting the letters with paint definitely makes the embossing easier to read on a display or in a photograph. It was common in some early bottle guidebooks for that very reason I suspect. Personally,  I actually prefer to leave glass unpainted today; but it is a matter of taste and totally and fairly easily reversible, unlike tattoos and circumcision.


This paint I'm using will wear off if it rubs on anything. It's just for display and helping a friends daughter for some  money.


----------



## willong (Jul 28, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> It doesn't stick.


I did a quick search. Testors is still in business and sells 1/4 oz. bottles of enamel paint. I have no idea as to formulation compared to the product fifty years ago; but you might want to try it out and see how well it adheres and wears for your purpose.  Here's a link: https://www.testors.com/product-catalog/testors-brands/model-master/auto-enamel-paint/bottles

Quite a selection available on Amazon, though it's definitely not 25 cents a bottle anymore!


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 4, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I happen to like the way they look when painted, you don't not a problem. I didn't say anything about black light , I just find digging bottles relaxing.


I guess you didn't read or understand my message.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 4, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> I guess you didn't read or understand my message.


I did read your response if you were the one who said you didn't understand why people paint the bottles. Sometimes using this format things are misinterpreted (that's a lot of letters) myself I prefer person to person, but this way your question and answer 's reach a larger group. I respect everyone 's opinion


----------

